
Juice for iOS helps you share content your Twitter followers will love - paperli
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/03/27/juice-for-ios-helps-you-share-content-your-twitter-followers-will-love/
======
paperli
Open for discussion ! The app "maker" here ;-) This is a beta version and only
the start of a journey. Would love to debate.

~~~
j3_d1
Would be good if you could personalise the suggested sites by adding url's.
The suggestions seem to be run of the mill news sites everyone else has
already tweeted. If you prefer unique content it's not going to find it. I'd
like it to trawl sites I frequent often and pull articles on key words maybe?

